# TEFL Certification and Teaching English in Thailan



## tapinpar10 (Jul 26, 2014)

Greetings!

I know that these questions have probably been answered elsewhere on the forum, but I just can't seem to find them all in one place . . . so . . . bear with me and my "rookie" status on the following questions. But first some background . . .

I am a 44 year old soon-to-be US military retiree who is thinking of packing up the bags and making a break for Thailand. I have visited Thailand multiple times and have lived overseas previously, so not real intimidated about dealing with "foreign" places. I will have my military retirement and VA pension to "pay the bills" and am really just looking for something to keep me stimulated and out of the bars so much! I also will have my Bachelors Degree in Liberal Arts prior to departing the USA. So . . . on to the questions . . . 

TEFL Certification: Best to get it in the US or go through the course in Thailand?
Best avenue to job search? Online prior to arrival or in person?
VISA Requirements for Teachers? Ease of obtaining? 

NOTE on the VISA issues . . . I understand a lot of EXPATS teach "illegally" on a tourist visa. From research it seems that may come to a screeching halt due to the coup. Truth? 

Also . . . I am really looking to live / teach in Chiang Mai. I DO NOT have a desire to live / work in Bangkok.

Also . . . I have no "pipe dreams" of getting rich or even surviving on my teaching salary. I've got my retirement / VA pension to take care of that. I look at any teaching salary as "beer money" if you will.

I know this was kinda a long post with multiple questions, but I'd appreciate any current / former English teachers input and advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tapinpar10 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I know that these questions have probably been answered elsewhere on the forum, but I just can't seem to find them all in one place . . . so . . . bear with me and my "rookie" status on the following questions. But first some background . . .
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome. Hope you're able to find something to do after you get moved. Working in a foreign country gets a bit tricky due to labor laws. We live in the Philippines so not sure what the working visa type thing is in Thailand. 
Some just teach online and get by with a small income that way.
Hopefully someone in Thailand will have some info for you before too long...


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Doing it all legally means:
Find a TEFL-institute in Thailand; they're most probably cheaper than where you stay now + included in the course is a part on Thai (education) culture + they most probably assist/guarantee a teaching-job. 

Once you found a TEFL-institute, they might assist you in obtaining a non-immigrant "B" (business) visa in the country where you're staying; you need a "B" visa in order to obtain a work-permit - once you're in Thailand. 

Some useful links:
A long existing TEFL/CELTA institute: CELTA, TESOL TEFL, TESL and CELTYL Certification & Certificate Courses for EFL ESL Teachers. Teach English abroad or overseas at ECC (Thailand) ASIA. Survivor Education Thailand
Jobs and teacher information: Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand
Jobs: Welcome - TEFL.com
A Thailand-wide TEFL institute: TEFL Courses Thailand | Chiang Mai Training Site

Since you are not depending on the wages you could work as free-lance, part time or full time. 
Teaching only business-classes in the evenings and/or weekends is also a possibility.
You most probably get into the hands of an agency who will outplace you at one or more schools. 
Salary should be at least THB 30,000 - THB 35,000 per month or THB 350 - THB 400 per hour.

Having the right age (not too old) and having a BA and eventually a TEFL/CELTA/TESOL certificate will offer lots of legal possibilities.

Good luck


----------



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

You mentioned age...is it hard to find a English/tefl/teaching job for someone in their 60s ?


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Edgenaples said:


> You mentioned age...is it hard to find a English/tefl/teaching job for someone in their 60s ?


Not out in the boonies where I am, back blocks of Issan, always looking for English teachers.
Qualified or not, they just can't get them, but few want to live in a land, time forgot.
Jim


----------



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

*Out in the boonies*



rubberfarmer said:


> Not out in the boonies where I am, back blocks of Issan, always looking for English teachers.
> Qualified or not, they just can't get them, but few want to live in a land, time forgot.
> 
> How about in Chiang Mai....hard to find English teacher work in your 60s ?
> ...


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Edgenaples said:


> rubberfarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Not out in the boonies where I am, back blocks of Issan, always looking for English teachers.
> ...


----------

